# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  ¿y la moneda?

## track

Buenasss! Quería preguntaros por un truco que seguro es muy conocido, porque lo hace el mismisimo david blaine y parece muy sencillo, y que yo lo vi ayer por primera vez en un CD (street magic, David blaine) que me ha pasado un amigo.
El truco consiste en poner una moneda encima de la mano (por la parte exterior de ésta), el mago pasa las dos manos por encima de la mano a una cierta distancia (en principio parece que no hay contacto) y en ese momento la moneda desaparece  :shock: 
Supongo que es un truco bastante conocido, sin embargo yo lo vi ayer por primera vez y me resultó curioso.

¿Me podéis decir que nombre recibe este truco y si viene en algún libro?

Gracias :!:

----------


## Ella

a ver...si pone la moneda en la parte posterior de la mano te referiras a la mano de un expectador,no? si dices luego que el mago pasa las dos manos...de todas formas, tiene pinta de ser un raven o que sea un compinche y haga un enmangue, si tu te pones la moneda sobre el puño para que todos la vieran puedes hacerlo tambien que desaparezca al pasar la mano...

----------


## track

Si, la pone en la mano del espectador.

Sobre monedas no tengo ni idea (soy nulo xD).  ¿Qué es un raven , un tipo de moneda trucada? o el nombre del efecto? ¿...?

----------


## Ella

> Si, la pone en la mano del espectador.
> 
> Sobre monedas no tengo ni idea (soy nulo xD).  ¿Qué es un raven , un tipo de moneda trucada? o el nombre del efecto? ¿...?


un gimmick, busca la dem en penguin para q t hagas una idea de lo que se puede hacer con el

----------


## caibo

No tienes ideas sobre monedas? Lo mejor que puedes hacer si te interesa la magia con monedas, es comprarte un buen libro, tenes el de Jean Bobo, es caro pero vale la pena, sino tenes el de Marré, se llama Numismagia son varios volumes, si mal no recuerdo 3.

Saludos

----------


## track

> No tienes ideas sobre monedas? Lo mejor que puedes hacer si te interesa la magia con monedas, es comprarte un buen libro, tenes el de Jean Bobo, es caro pero vale la pena, sino tenes el de Marré, se llama Numismagia son varios volumes, si mal no recuerdo 3.
> 
> Saludos


Si es lo que tenía pensado justo hacer; si son 3 tomos, me los recomendó "ella" el otro día, pero hasta que no acabe con los examenes no voy a pillármelos, simplemente era curiosidad por el truco que ví, que me impactó bastante.

Gracias a todos  :Wink1: 

EDITO: acabo de bajarme la demo en penguin magic, es ese mismo efecto; está muy guapo  :shock:  no lo conocía. Muchas gracias a los 3  :Wink1:

----------


## Goreneko

¿Me podeis hacer una referencia rapida de esos 3 volumenes de Marre? Gracias!

----------


## Ella

> ¿Me podeis hacer una referencia rapida de esos 3 volumenes de Marre? Gracias!


son libros tecnicos,no hay juegos.
yo solo tengo el vol 1

----------


## Goreneko

Y las explicaciones que tal son? Yo el bobo lo tengo en ingles y las explicaciones me parecen soporiferas!! (al menos en inglés de ese jejeje)

----------


## Marco Antonio

Ese juego se puede hacer con el Raven, con el Bat, con el Pro PK, tambien llamado M5 (ellusionist).

Con cualquiera de estos útiles puedes realizar ese efecto.

Un saludo.

----------


## Ella

gonereko, es bastante detallado las mismas imagenes del bobo. ocupa cada falso deposito una media de mas de una cara en descripcion, te dice hasta como has de abrir la mano.

----------


## PacoPedro

Marco Antonio, por los comentarios de track (el que plantea la pregunta), yo diría que es cosa del raven, pero has comentado que podría ser el bat, y es que me pica la curiosidad de sobremanera porque lo he visto en alguna web, y las explicaciones me hacen pensar que es algo parecido al raven pero como con mas utilidades, leí que había cosas que se podrían hacer inclusive en traje de baño (jejeje, me lo imagino...) como por ejemplo lo de los anillos de bronce, pero claro.... todos sabemos que el raven no se puede usar en bañador (o por lo menos yo no lo intentaría)... 

en definitiva, vale mas la pena el bat que el raven? porque si me dices que se puede hacer desaparecer la moneda como el raven y encima me hace mas cosas, pues es que es más aprovechable, no? gracias y saludos.



Pacopedro

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Yo conoci a un crack en el uso del bat, es un mago argentino llamado Hernán Macagno. Hace 2 años participo en el congreso mágico de acá y nos dejo alucinando con las utilidades del bat. La diferencia mayor es que el bat es fijo, no tiene tiraje como el raven, lo que sabes quizás pueda jugar un poquito en contra. Pero te digo hombre... cuando digo un poquito hablo de manera directamente proporcional a la capacidad del mago... mira que si Hernan no nos comenta que ocupa bat jamás hubieramos sabido como realizaba tal cantidad de milagros. Yo tengo el bat y el raven. Por comodidad y maniobrabilidad me quedo con el bat. Eso si, desde hace 2 años lo tengo, más aun no lo ocupo más que para pequeñas cosas, una que otra desaparición o cambio mientras que la rutina de Hernan giraba en torno al uso de este gimmick.
Saludos

----------


## Goreneko

Aun no entiendo que es el bat: ¿es un raven fijo?

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Es una muñequera.
Saludos

----------


## karlk

Me compre el anillo al llavero, que es como un raven, y es genial.
Es el truco que hizo david copperfield que hizo desaparecer un anillo para despues encontrarlo en una zapatilla de bebé que se habia puesto en el bolsillo de detros de los pantalones

----------


## &gt;&gt;JoRgE&lt;&lt;

Se puede adquirir el bat en tiendamagiaa  :Confused: ?

----------


## Ella

> Se puede adquirir el bat en tiendamagiaa ?


lo puedes saber tu mismo entrando en la web de la tienda y poniendo en el buscador "bat", si no aparece, le envias un mp a mariano y el te puede conseguir uno aunque no lo tenga en stock....  :Wink:

----------


## &gt;&gt;JoRgE&lt;&lt;

Gracias guapa   :Wink:

----------


## newwave

hola, el bobo es un gran libro de manipulacion de monedas y de juegos. su lenguaje es muy claro. creo que debes de hacerte con un ejrmplar en castellano

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

haber, algun conocedor del bat:
 Los aros de bronce que te vienen son en plan elegantes o son de colorines.
Otra la cascarilla de que tamaño es?
Y la ultima, se pueden hacer muchos juegos con monedas o solo unos pocos?
Por favor, contestar rapido
gracias

----------


## newwave

> ¿Me podeis hacer una referencia rapida de esos 3 volumenes de Marre? Gracias!


como dice ella son tres tomos con tecnicas. yo tengo el bobo y recientemente he adquirido los tres tomos. creo que se complementan. es mas, me ha hecho recapacitar sobre tecnicas que no habia trabajado correctamente con anterioridad

----------

